# It's starting to happen.....



## donz (May 5, 2010)

At last!! We have the mortgage approval, the valuation was a good one so mortgage fine, just dependant on the title deeds being amended slightly (something has been missed off) so my lawyer is trying to sort that out with the vendor at the moment then hopefully all systems go!!!

I am now DREAMING & DROOLING over jacking the job in and managing to get going!! 

My head is a big jumble at the moment too! When do I fly in conjunction with my furniture leaving.....how many wardrobe boxes should I buy....how big is my car boot sale gonna be 

OK so most important question - does anyone know who has the best deal on the iphone in Spain at the mo??!!?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

hey guys don't have an argument over me 

I just wondered if anybody could recommend who has a good deal, but I realise people can't name names - are we able to PM people though if we have a good recommendation of places?

I remember that moving companies etc have been recommended before but I guess they are in the UK so not the same problem

No worries, thanks though Steve, appreciate it 

I already work for a mobile supplier so I will put some tentacles out nearer to the move


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol thank you

I live by my iPhone - funny, but I hate my Mac (about to sell it and go back to PC) but my iPhone is fab

Great investment but I'll see what the carriers are offering closer to crimbo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> lol thank you
> 
> I live by my iPhone - funny, but I hate my Mac (about to sell it and go back to PC) but my iPhone is fab
> 
> Great investment but I'll see what the carriers are offering closer to crimbo


I've just got a blackberry!!! Apparently its good - I havent a clue what to do with it other than answer it when it rings - oh, and it bleeps and flashes alot!!??? I can pick up my e-mails, but I dont really find that my life revolves round them LOL

jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I use both, a Blackberry and an iphone - I think BB definitely has it's place in the Business market because of the encryption and the way data sensitivity is handled - nobody else has rivalled it so far.

The iPhone however is much more user friendly for sure. And the Apps are great! BB will never have the same quantity or quality of apps.

But I love the colours BB are ranging more and more of too! Ahhhh a lovely red iPhone......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> I use both, a Blackberry and an iphone - I think BB definitely has it's place in the Business market because of the encryption and the way data sensitivity is handled - nobody else has rivalled it so far.
> 
> The iPhone however is much more user friendly for sure. And the Apps are great! BB will never have the same quantity or quality of apps.
> 
> But I love the colours BB are ranging more and more of too! Ahhhh a lovely red iPhone......



I didnt understand a word of your first paragraph ...... or your second ???? But I do have a red orange blackberry - go figure that out LOLOL

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:

Don't worry it doesn't mean much for an average user who hasn't got state secrete 

Blackberry just keeps spying & prying eyes away from being able to hack your inforamation and emails

iPhone still tries but it uses a different format which isn't as secure


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I didnt understand a word of your first paragraph ...... or your second ???? But I do have a red orange blackberry - go figure that out LOLOL
> 
> Jo xxx


a communist supplied, orange coloured brick, posing as a phone?


----------

